# MySQL server on FreeBSD 11?



## joancatala (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all,
I need to install MySQL server on my new FreeBSD-11CURRENT-arm (on a Raspberry pi) and when I did: `pkg search mysql | grep server`, there is no results.

Does somebody know why?

Thanks in advance,
joan


----------



## diizzy (Oct 26, 2015)

There isn't a package repo for non Tier 1 platforms, you need to build using ports.
That said, you probably want MariaDB rather than MySQL...
//Danne


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 26, 2015)

You can easily build your own packages using ports-mgmt/poudriere (that's what I do for my Beaglebone Black and TP-LINK router, it works great).


----------



## joancatala (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok, thanks all for your replies.


----------



## ds_aim (Oct 26, 2015)

`pkg install mysql56-server`


----------

